# awesome weekend!



## fly4awhiteguy (Dec 27, 2011)

Awesome weekend! I was gifted a 38 gallon aquarium, my new t5 fixture arrived in the mail, and by far most importantly... My baby boy was born saturday morning!


----------



## wesignup (Apr 24, 2008)

Congrats on the baby boy! Enjoy every sec' of it! Great feeling being a dad! Post some pics of the new set up as well


----------



## fly4awhiteguy (Dec 27, 2011)

For sure, will do


----------



## rickcasa (Dec 7, 2011)

Congrats on the new addition!! I too am just 6 months in with my new second baby. And believe it or not, I manage to find the time to tinker with this demanding hobby amidst a hectic home life. But it's rewarding though, holding the baby to sleep while I get lost staring at my reef.


----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

Congrats on the kid and the tank. When I saw your name it reminded me of....

http://www.lyricsmode.com/lyrics/o/offspring/pretty_fly_for_a_white_guy.html 

Ahhh..... 90's music wasn't bad. Today's auto-tuned up music.....ack...

Anyways enough on that.


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

Heh, congrats. You might want to hold off on the new tank ...
I find it impossible to find the energy to do any fish thing for the first 6 months.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

We will see you in a few years, you won't have the time to do fish anymore


----------



## fly4awhiteguy (Dec 27, 2011)

lol... naw, ill still be tinkering away, i just gotta do it while he is sleeping. I am gunna hold off on the new tank though, because i want some cichlids, and would like to learn more about them to avoid any costly mistakes... until then I'll just keep puttering with my 20 gallon and get the new light on it


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

LOL!! Congrats! My two year old reminds me to do my water changes and feed the birds, so dont worry.. It will work out! 

If you need some free diapers lemmie know, I have some kicking around still for sure.


----------



## fly4awhiteguy (Dec 27, 2011)

thanks  I appreciate that. I hope my boy is into fish when he gets older.


----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

Zebrapl3co said:


> Heh, congrats. You might want to hold off on the new tank ...
> I find it impossible to find the energy to do any fish thing for the first 6 months.


What if he just planted the tank up with low to low-mid light plants that don't grow taller then 3/4 of his tank and stock it with very lightly? All he'll need then is to top up the water once in a while while he's chasing the kids.


----------



## fly4awhiteguy (Dec 27, 2011)

lol Neko that is exactly where I snagged the name, and I agree.... todays music just isnt the same as in the 90's- then again my mom said the same thing about 70's music back in the 90's.. lol ( wow I talk about 90's music in the same context..... i'm getting old)


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Tanks make great night lights/mobiles


----------



## george (Apr 11, 2009)

They are great to keep the dog busy. Especially at night


----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

Ciddian said:


> Tanks make great night lights/mobiles


; For a min I thought the crib was under the tank. ^.^;;;;;;


----------



## Evans11 (Aug 7, 2009)

Congrats! My daughter will be 3 mths old this week but I just couldn't resist the urge to set up my new 50 gallon planted tank. Its an addiction of mine. I just wait until she goes to sleep at night to work on the tank. Makes for very late nights. (but honestly you don't sleep much anyways the first 3 mths). 

All the best! 

Brian


----------



## fly4awhiteguy (Dec 27, 2011)

Lol... Sleep? What's that? Lol.. I just setup my 38 tonight.. My gf and baby are staying at the inlaws tonight, so i decided to take the time and get it done.


----------

